# Dirt 2 Fehler beim Speichern



## racer0187 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo an die Community,

habe gerade das erste mal Colin McRae Dirt 2 gespielt, da sagt mir das Spiel, dass ich eine Autosave Datei erstellen muss, dazu wird ein neues Profil benötigt.

Als ich das Profil abspeichern will schreibt mir Dirt 2 "Fehler beim Speichern - Codefehler"

Hat jemand auch schon Dirt 2 und kann mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Dezember 2009)

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du dir nen online account machen wolltest, oder?
weil ich mache mir immer nur offline accounts und damit hatte ich bis jetzt keine probleme. ansonsten einfach mal windows live updaten


----------



## tuned (12. Dezember 2009)

Hast du eine Raubkopie ?

Meine irgendwas im zusammenhang damit gelesen zu haben.


----------



## racer0187 (12. Dezember 2009)

Nein, hab ne Original Version, aber hab eben was gelesen, dass man bei Kaspersky was deaktivieren muss


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Dezember 2009)

also denk mal nciht, dass es an ner raubkopie läuft. wird eher an wl liegen.
hast du mal versucht dir nen offline acc zu machen?


----------



## racer0187 (13. Dezember 2009)

Ja habs mit meinem Online Acc versucht und mit einem Offline Acc, funktioniert beides nicht


----------

